# Crushed Coral is Cloudy



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I am seting up a salt water tank. So far, all I have done is put a bag of crushed coral in my 55 gallon tank.

The tank is really really cloudy. Is this normal, or do I need to clean the coral again?

Quick replies please. I'm stressing.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

P.S. I tried cleaning the coral with my garden hose for like and hour or more.


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

yes, right after adding the crushed coral it will be cloudy. You just have to wait to let it all settle.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Either let it settle or perhaps washing it prior to adding it would have been the way to go. Dont worry though, the same thing happend to me before. Just give it a couple of days and things should be okay. Some people have even had luck with pulling stuff out with their protein skimmer. Either way, the cloudyness is more or less normal depending on how much prep you do before adding it.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> P.S. I tried cleaning the coral with my garden hose for like and hour or more.


no matter how much you clean the crush coral it will come out foggy...just as long as you tried...once added to the tank.just let it sit for a week...more gunk will float to the top so have a net handy to swoop it out..eventually the filter will clean some out and some with settle back down.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Here is what I came up with. I took a large pot filed half with Crushed Coral, and tried to clean it in the sink. I came to the realization that the coral is naturaly dusty.

So I draind my tank down to about 4". And while the drain hose was in the tank draining the cloudy water, I used another hose to add water at the same slow rate. And since the water flow was slow, the Coral was not being disturbed, thus no clloudy water.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Another showing the clear water......


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

As you can see, the best way to add water is to do it slow and not disturb the coral. Else you will have a tank full of water that actually looks like milk.


----------

